

Why are most online commenters male? - dnetesn
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/11544484/Why-are-most-online-commenters-male.html

======
ant6n
I wouldn't mind the larger amount of commenting, if it wasn't for the masses
trying to dominate online discussions with bigotry, mansplaining, anti-
feminism, hasperat, ...

